# D!str(+)yers Bilderbuch Donnerstag



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

_Ich bitte die teils grausige Qualität zu entschuldigen, musste wegen defekt auf ne alte cam ausweichen _
Sodele.

Der Tag ist rum, die Füße sind Platt 
Glücklich weise war es heute echt relativ "leer" zumindest im Vergleich zu einem Samstag. Ohne an zu stehen direkt durch gekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Masse muss noch tickets kaufen, wie gut das ich schon eins hatte 

Der Plan stand, Crysis 2 und D3 müssen angespielt werden 
Also Flott Richtung Blizzard stand, ich war ja relativ pünktlich da.
Am Stand angekommen, Ernüchterung... Die Schlange ging bereits bis "Ab hier 2 Stunden wartezeit" -> Epic Fail
Da es erwartungsgemäß über den Tag nicht weniger wird, direkt vom Plan gestrichen.


Also griff erst einmal Plan B. Hallen erkunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plötzlich gings an Crysis 2 vorbei,...., da war doch was 
 Natürlich, da wollt man ja auch hin. Die Schlange war auch schon Länger aber noch übersichtlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann war man dann drin, hat so etwa 60 mins gedauert, und was ist -> weiter warten -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin gabs was zu gucken. Vor dem zocken wurde einem in der kleinen Kammer hinten noch ingame Szenen aus dem Game gezeigt, in 3D 
Zugegeben, lies mich bis jetzt der 3D Trend gänzlich kalt. *ABER*, dann kam der heute Tag. Die 3D Effekte waren relativ dezent, aber genau das hat mir gefallen. Keine sachen die auf einen zu fliegen oder ähnliches. Aber HUD und Fadenkreuz sahen aus als würden sie in der Luft schweben. Die Kugeln fallen scheinbar auch vor den Leinwand runter -> Genial 
Für den Tiefeneindruck muss mann schon etwas genauer hinschauen, aber diese dezente hat es mir angetan.

In dem Video gabs noch weitere infos zum Spiel. So soll es insgesamt 6 Spiele Modis geben. 2 Konnte man liefe danach spielen. Zum einen Team Deathmatch und zum anderen (ich komm nicht mehr auf den Namen) eine art Gebietskontrolle (es fallen Pods auf die Map, hält man sich in der direkte Umgebung auf, generiert man Punkte für das Team).
Dann gabs noch eine übersicht über die Map die man gleich spielen dürfte.

Und nach 15minuten Video dürfte wir dann selbst ran.
Leider gab es doppelt so viele Konsolen wie PCs und ich hab natürlich keinen erwischt  *kotz brech würg*
Shooter mit dem Pad, kann nur schief gehen.
Grafik -> bäh, Konsole halt. Steuerung eine Zumutung. Also nach 5 Minuten Frust lieber bei einem PC zu geschaut^^ 
Und ich sag hier allen Grafikzweiflern, die Konsolen Grafik ist nicht mal ansatzweise mit dem PC zu vergleichen!!
Crysis 2 wird wieder ne dicke schüppe drauf werfen!!! Das sah einfach Hammer aus!!

Was noch auf gefallen ist während dem Spiel. Im MP gibt es offenbar ein Rangsystem mit Freischaltungen. Die 3 verschiedenen Modes für den Nano können getrennt gelevelt werden. Heißt läuft man viel unsichtbar rum, gibts Erfahrung für diesen Modus. In der Kurzen zeit konnte man leider nicht sehen was man da wohl möglich freischalten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

Bilderpool #2

ein paar worte folgen auch später, besonders zu meinem Crysis 2 intermezo


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

Bilderpool #3


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

Bilderpool #4


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

Die Show der Awardfabrik Jungs.


Leider sind diesmal nicht selber auf Rekordjagt. Der Kontest war aber lustig, besonders die armen Jungs die Situps machen mussten um die nähere Auswahl zu kommen. 
Erstaunlich das genau die die sehr sportlich aussahen total verkackt haben^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

Awardfabrik show teil 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

Awardfabrik show Teil 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Mädels von Games wear, einfach HOT!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

Bilderpool #8


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

Bilderpoll #9

ende in sicht


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

Stand von Caseking. (Ex-PCGH) Oliver steht daneben und dann sowas 
Ein Rechner von Hardware Luxx 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

und der letzte.

Ordnung und Kommentare folgen nach der dusche ^^


----------



## Blacksteel (19. August 2010)

> Leider sind diesmal nicht selber auf Rekordjagt. Der Kontest war aber  lustig, besonders die armen Jungs die Situps machen mussten um die  nähere Auswahl zu kommen.
> Erstaunlich das genau die die sehr sportlich aussahen total verkackt haben^^


Dafür war der Boden vom ewigen Stickstoff beschütten relativ kühl
Spreche aus erfahrung, war selbst auf der Bühne und bin 2ter Geworden


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

Blacksteel schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen aber das geht irgendwie schon etwas unter die Haut, vorallem wenn man auf der Bühne stand und 2ter geworden ist beim OC-Wettbewerb, sprich meine wenigkeit




 
Ich vergaß zu erwähnen das ich nur bei der 14h Show war, warst du auch bei der?


----------



## Blacksteel (19. August 2010)

Ja bei der Show war ich dabei, bin wie gesagt 2ter Geworden und hab die Wakü abgegriffen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. August 2010)

ah, ok 
Dann mal Glückwunsch 

Der eine Kollege da aber ja echt nix gerissen xD
37 oder was waren es.


----------



## Blacksteel (19. August 2010)

Ne 36 waren es ^^ 
War aber lustig, mal ne abwechslung gegenüber der Wii/Sony Move/Kinect


----------



## SoF (20. August 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Die Show der Awardfabrik Jungs.
> 
> 
> Leider sind diesmal nicht selber auf Rekordjagt. Der Kontest war aber lustig, besonders die armen Jungs die Situps machen mussten um die nähere Auswahl zu kommen.
> Erstaunlich das genau die die sehr sportlich aussahen total verkackt haben^^



sind wir uns wohl heut schonmal unbekannterweise über den weg gelaufen 

in der tat haben wir auf der diesjährigen GC erstmals 2 OC-Battles mit Publikum, was leider wenig Platz für eigene Benches lässt - System muss zwischendurch einmal getrocknet werden und für eine Stunde meinen Gulftown auszupacken erscheint mir nicht wirklich lohnenswert. Morgen wird aber unser stummerwinter am start sein und einen GT + 480 GTX @LN2 zeigen - da gibt's dann auch was fürs Bencherherz  Die 540er sind leider nicht so wirklich prall, aber die Maximus III Extreme laufen recht gut (heut morgen noch schnell CB-Mod per Silberleitlack gemacht  )...mal sehen ob wir da noch bisschen rumtesten, aber unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt diesmal ganz klar auf den Zuschauershows. 
Wer nen kleinen Jungen, der ständig mit Stickstoff spielt sieht --> das bin ich - einfach mal ansprechen, ich beiß nicht


----------



## Blacksteel (20. August 2010)

@SoF 
Warst du heut auch schon dabei? Sprich bei der 14 Uhr Show und hast dein Getränk schön mit LN² gekühlt ? 
Wenn ja, dann kannst du mal eurem Asus-Mensch der auf der Bühne die Show gemanaget hat nen schönen Gruß Bestellen, hab da nen "schönes" Foto von ihm


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2010)

Ja war er 
SoF und Mome haben doch mit den 2 Finallisten gearbeitet 

@SoF
Ich hoffe stummerwinter ist auch Samstag noch da, heute komme ich nämlich leider nicht


----------



## Rizzard (20. August 2010)

Thx Dissi, hast du klasse gemacht.

Was du so über Crysis 2 berichten konntest (gerade das die PC-Version doch um einiges besser aussieht), hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an.

PS:
Zwischen den Babes zu stehen, hätte mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Superwip (20. August 2010)

Super Bericht, so hab ich wenigstens Fotos zum herzeigen (ich hab meine Kamera ausgestreut...)

Vielleicht hätte ich drei Tage bleiben sollen allerdings hätte ich dann noch irgendwo ein weiteres T-Shirt abgreifen müssen 

Bei der PCGH-Show bin ich leider etwas zu spät gekommen, das hätte auch noch sein müssen


----------



## A.N.D.I. (20. August 2010)

Danke für die Bilder und Eindrücke von dir.
Es ist sehr interessant. Schön zuhören, dass die Grafik von Crysis 2 auf dem PC wesentlich besser aussieht.


----------



## >ExX< (20. August 2010)

Hi, schöne Bilder hast du gemacht
Aber die Konsolen Version von Crysis 2 muss wohl schon ziemlich schlecht sein, dass du lieber zuschaust als selber zu spielen xD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2010)

Schön das es ein paar gefällt 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Hi, schöne Bilder hast du gemacht
> Aber die Konsolen Version von Crysis 2 muss wohl schon ziemlich schlecht sein, dass du lieber zuschaust als selber zu spielen xD




Ohja. Pixelparty Pur 
Aber was will man von einer 5(?) Jahre alten Konsole erwarten...
Naja, und die Steuerung ist für mich als eingefleischter PC'ler auch ganz und gar nix.


----------



## >ExX< (20. August 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Schön das es ein paar gefällt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pixelparty?  xD

Ja, ich hab ne xbox 360, und schaff es kaum mit dem Joystick in GTA 4 geradeaus zu laufen, PC 4 ever ^^


----------



## Steff456 (20. August 2010)

Pack deine Fotos in ein Album. Dann brauchst du nicht so viele Posts als Bilderpool 
Links gehen trotzdem..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Pixelparty?  xD
> 
> Ja, ich hab ne xbox 360, und schaff es kaum mit dem Joystick in GTA 4 geradeaus zu laufen, PC 4 ever ^^



Jo, im Vergleich zum PC.
Aber mag sein das auf nem TV nicht so auffällt. Aber wir standen ja unmittelbar vor nem TFT. 
Da konntest die Pixel und kanten zählen.



Steff456 schrieb:


> Pack deine Fotos in ein Album. Dann brauchst du nicht so viele Posts als Bilderpool
> Links gehen trotzdem..




Die Alben sind aber nicht unbegrenzt vom Speicherplatz. 
Posts kann ich so viele wie ich mag hinzufügen.


----------



## >ExX< (20. August 2010)

Jo, also ich find wenn ich GTA 4 auf Tv zocke, dass es nich unbedingt verpixelt ist, sondern eher wie eine Schicht transparente Gekrüsel


----------



## SoF (15. September 2010)

Blacksteel schrieb:


> @SoF
> Warst du heut auch schon dabei? Sprich bei der 14 Uhr Show und hast dein Getränk schön mit LN² gekühlt ?
> Wenn ja, dann kannst du mal eurem Asus-Mensch der auf der Bühne die Show gemanaget hat nen schönen Gruß Bestellen, hab da nen "schönes" Foto von ihm



Ja das war ich und nun zeig schon das Foto


----------



## XeQfaN (27. September 2010)

schöne bilder... schade nur das du das mit ner ganz schlechten CAM oder handy geknipst hast ...


----------

